
Zeno scrolling - amenghra
https://https.www.google.com.tedunangst.com/flak/post/zeno-scrolling
======
octosphere
I never scroll past 3 pages. It's always such an _effort_ to browse an
infinite scrolling page. When surfing, they often interrupt a browsing session
and demand more attention than other pages. They are a dark pattern[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_pattern](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_pattern)

